# Estimated due date Jan 5th... think they will last?



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

Both my girls were pasture bred on August 8th. We saw them actually breed that day, but it could have happened a few days sooner. Both girls have discharge, the brown goat has had white, clear, slightly blood streaked, and amber discharge for the past 5 days. Any ideas on when I might expect to see some kids?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some look to be able to go at any time, LOL, wow.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The white one looks ready to go any day! The brown one looks like she has a little time yet...maybe a week or so? The brown one looks and sounds like she is doing exactly what one of mine is doing right now. We are really thinking we have another week on her but she could surprise us


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They definitely look close, but I am going to guess they will wait at least another week or at least until their due date  I know the anxious/excited feeling, and wondering if they will last, it's tormenting lol!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any action? I think Jan 5th is reasonable. The white one hadn't hollowed out/dropped the babies much in those photos but her udder is going to be huge and uncomfortable by the time she does!!

Best of luck for a smooth and healthy kidding! I bet twins from both!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I say the brow one will go first  & they'll probably wait til around the 3rd.. Keep an eye or finger lol on those ligaments & just wait


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

Still no babies. Mitzy the white goat had tons of discharge on Christmas night but that was it. Bailey the brown goat has dropped or hollowed out big time. It looks like she is just skinny and pitiful for the tip view but her belly almost hits the ground. I was floored.


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow - she sure did drop those babies!! I always hate that skeletal look after working hard to keep them in good condition but it means kids are imminent!! I don't think she will last to the 5th.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

i think you will have New Years babies! good luck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow she sure did drop those babies! How is her udder? Have you checked her tail ligaments? Very exciting! Hopefully babies very soon!


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

I hate to see her all boney and such. Makes me feel awful. We rescued her last year and kept her in my bathroom with an iv bag hanging from the ceiling for a few days... in military housing. It took a while to get her back in good shape.


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She has dropped for sure and her tailhead is way down and sinking in, it could be sometime soon.


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

Her udder isn't tight, but the lady I got her from said her milk didn't come in til after her trips were born. She's had crazy discharge all day


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely looks close!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

How is your girl doing?


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nothing different this morning. I'm hoping for a new years baby though. That would be great and something awesome to remember.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's adorable....watching for kid pics


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck, it's hard to get anything else done when your waiting to see those new babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck, looks like they are getting close!!


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

After almost a week of gross weather, the sun dried up most of the paddock and the girls are out today. The brown goat wasn't interested in grain at all this morning. She ate a little about an hour ago. She keeps dissapearing into stalls and stares at the wall. Hopefully I'm not going to get too worked up about it just yet lol. Her bag looks fuller, but nothing like the white goat. I'm going to try to go back inside and do my normal daily tasks and stop worrying about them haha. Easier said than done


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She could be doing it just to drive you crazy, or could be considering where she will eventually decide to kid. Either way, check on them often, and try to do your normal daily routine. YES EASIER SAID THAN DONE LOL!!! I know when I think our does are close/in early labor it is so hard to stay out of the barn! I find it all fascinating, I love to watch them, the excitement of new life, and adventure! We have 2 weeks until our first doe of the season is due and I am trying my best to not get impatient, so hard to do!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds like she is getting ready. Hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

Update Mitzy the white Nubian had 3 boys! It's her first freshening and isn't taking to nursing yet. Any advice on that?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww congrats! You need to be persistent with her, make her stand to let them nurse. If she fights you, then you may need to tie her up, and hold her back leg so she can't kick the babies, and bring them to the teat to help them latch on. You may even have to tie a back leg if she's unruly.
Make sure the plugs are removed from the teats so the kids can get the milk. In my experience with our past first timers who weren't sure about nursing - once we got them used to it, they relaxed and got used to it. As long as she is treating them good & mothering them, they will be fine, but if you notice her being mean to them, you'll need to keep an eye on her.
If she is really sore, and you haven't done so, then give her something for the pain, I have noticed our does who are FF and/or have a harder time kidding are ouchy, and grouchy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Shot of Banamine to take away pain and swelling.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, sometimes the udders are so full and sore on first timers that the doe will jump away as the kids begin to nurse. I find that with some finagling of the kids and holding the does back legs down, she usually quickly realizes that the kids nursing feels better. Congratulations!! All bucks but such a color array!


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

I ended up tying her back leg and holding the other. Eventually she stood still for them to nurse one at a time. I gave her a treat of pancake syrup (all I had on hand) and all but 1 figured it out. I guess I'll be outside most of the day. Bailey must be super close because she is following me around, butting me, scratching on me, you name it. Normally she isn't all huge fan of people.


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bailey finally had hers!!! Thankfully she held out for warmer weather! 1 boy and 2 girls =)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## bsipes91 (Mar 31, 2014)

They are SO much bigger than Mitzy's! Up an walking within 5 minutes.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Cute babies!


----------

